# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  a night with linda & bill

## didier

most of the pics turned out hazy.  I will print a couple that were clear.

----------


## phil62

Amy and I will post some more tomorrow. Thanks to Linda, Bill, and Matt for a very pleasant evening.

Phil

----------


## didier

two more

----------


## KevinS

More familiar places!

----------


## RickyG

Wonderful night celebrating Sweden.....

----------


## Reed

Thanks Linda and Bill for hosting a lovely meet up.  Great catching up with Forum folks. kr

----------


## didier

nice photo's, it was a cool party, lovely to meet natalie, owner of this great villa, she is the brunette in the picture with the blondes.  now where are amy's pics?

----------


## phil62

Thanks to Linda, Bill, and Matt for hosting a fun evening. Our gang had a ball, and Bill taught Charlie the very useful skill of popping a Champagne cork.

 

Clockwise from top left; Linda, Amy, Rosita and Jacki; Bill, Linda, Rosita and Matt; Toni and Gary; Bill giving Charlie cork popping lesson; 



The view from villa Nita; Gary, Toni, and Diana; Norman and Charlie.

Phil

----------


## didier

that charlie too cute!  jeff was there, but did not seem to get captured in any pics, I will look for one that is not blurry.

----------


## amyb

Love your pictures-especially Rick and Rosita. And yes, Charlie is proud of his newly acquired cork popping skill!

----------


## didier

last two pics that were not blurry, one with jeff picking up pieces of a broken wine glass, and kimberly just after she arrived.  thats all I have,

----------


## tim

What a fun group!

----------


## LindaP

Thanks for taking all the photos, and for sharing this great villa with us last night....Nathalie and Ricardo have built a wonderful place, with awesome views......so glad that so many forum friends could be here...

One more pic, although, sorry I didn't get more....

----------


## cec1

Great to see the photos . . . living vicariously is next best thing to being there!

----------


## elgreaux

Looks like a great villa and a fun party, sorry we couldn't make it.. next time!

----------


## stbartslover

> Looks like a great villa and a fun party, sorry we couldn't make it.. next time!



Great time, good company along with very cute kids...
Linda & Bill's son was an excellent shattered wine glass cleanup guy, too.   Thanks.

----------


## drrows

Great time great villa , great people,and most of all great host hostess and son!

Thanks for the invite


Norman and Susan

----------

